# Classy cigar stands



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

The other day I came across a post about "Do I need a Cigar stand". While reading it I came across a new member @PanzaVerde and his machined stands ( 1st picture ) I made a comment about them and the next thing I know these land at my door. A trifecta of beautiful cigar stands. These are really nice looking and heavy duty stands made out of brass, stainless steel and aluminum. I was using my VX2 cutter with the cigar rest but not any more. These are way classier. Thank you, I love using these every time I smoke and welcome to the forum. Keep on making these cause I am pretty sure half the forum will want one. Your smokes will land Monday hope you enjoy them.

































































Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful. Great work @PanzaVerde
Made in Texas!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Beautiful indeed. The one on the right in the group picture and taller steel one in the middle are really cool. Great work and choice of metals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks for the shout out @Pag#11. I'm just happy to share and glad to see your enjoying them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Those are some nice stands!


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

@TexaSmoke Thanks man. 
@mpomario Yeah i like the metals that are used. The brass is the best to machine. The only bad thing about it is it tarnishes so you have to have some upkeep.

The stainless is probably my favoriteoverall You can't see it too good in the pics but the smaller one has a nice mirror finish to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Edited TexaSmoke's username


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice work @PanzaVerde


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

You planning on making some to sell? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

@PanzaVerde how much for 2 stands? I am happy to pay or trade! Great machine skills...wish I had my welding shop I'd be making them myself...but that ain't happening for at least another 2 years....anyways great work and if you are interested please PM me so I don't jack this thread!

That "knurling" on that brass is stellar!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

mpomario said:


> You planning on making some to sell?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent to you buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> @PanzaVerde how much for 2 stands? I am happy to pay or trade! Great machine skills...wish I had my welding shop I'd be making them myself...but that ain't happening for at least another 2 years....anyways great work and if you are interested please PM me so I don't jack this thread!
> 
> That "knurling" on that brass is stellar!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


PM sent to you as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

@PanzaVerde Wow, those are amazing, very nice bro!


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> @PanzaVerde Wow, those are amazing, very nice bro!


Thanks buddy. Wish I had more time to make them. I enjoy the heck out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

PanzaVerde said:


> Thanks buddy. Wish I had more time to make them. I enjoy the heck out of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We will be happy to pay you for your time. So buckle up and start working on a list....obviously I should be first.....since I will take the position of your manager! Lmao....

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice little Cigar Stands! 

I also make a "Cigar Stand" .. .. .. but it's a little different and much larger!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

That's a cool looking stand! Man cave approved!


Stinky said:


> Nice little Cigar Stands!
> 
> I also make a "Cigar Stand" .. .. .. but it's a little different and much larger!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Stinky said:


> Nice little Cigar Stands!
> 
> I also make a "Cigar Stand" .. .. .. but it's a little different and much larger!


Very cool @Stinky . The cigar as a base is very creative.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Stinky said:


> Nice little Cigar Stands!
> 
> I also make a "Cigar Stand" .. .. .. but it's a little different and much larger!


That's pretty cool @Stinky. Multi functional

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.stinkycigar.com


Stinky said:


> Nice little Cigar Stands!
> 
> I also make a "Cigar Stand" .. .. .. but it's a little different and much larger!


I assume you're the Stinky of StinkyCigar.com. Love your ashtrays!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I should have mentioned, I love your cigar stands too @PanzaVerde. Lot of talent on display here!


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Well in true Puff fashion as I have seen on here @Pag#11 came through with a nice selection of smokes. Even a few unmentionables but we won't speak of those. Like I told him it is nice to be able to talk with like minded people and I have to say this community has been awesome to be a part of over the last couple of weeks. I'm happy to be a part of it now. Keep up the good work guys. You have made a noob feel right at home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Piper said:


> I should have mentioned, I love your cigar stands too @PanzaVerde. Lot of talent on display here!


Thanks man. I'm still very much a student of the art of machining but it's fun as all get out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Enjoy them. Especially the others. Definitely a pleasure having you on board PUFF. Your early contributions speak volumes of the good human being you are. Reminds me of many here. Not enuff time in the day to list them all. Thanks for the awesome stands. Keep making them and keep posting them. I think your on to something. One last thing don't forget to get a sign on bonus from @GOT14U
Ps: He isn't to fond of German Shepherds either. Just saying incase you have one. LMAO. ..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> Enjoy them. Especially the others. Definitely a pleasure having you on board PUFF. Your early contributions speak volumes of the good human being you are. Reminds me of many here. Not enuff time in the day to list them all. Thanks for the awesome stands. Keep making them and keep posting them. I think your on to something. One last thing don't forget to get a sign on bonus from @GOT14U
> Ps: He isn't to fond of German Shepherds either. Just saying incase you have one. LMAO. ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Oh I'm gonna have to look into that with him. Lmao well he is in luck I don't have any German Shepherds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Last week I reached out to @PanzaVerde to inquire as to how I can get my hands on one of his stands he made. As others have attested to he is one generous guy! He told me to pick out a couple and he would send em over.

These beauties arrived today!









Thanks a lot brother these are amazing!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice. The stands are great. I find myself using them daily. Unless I go for a walk and smoke. Great for taking pictures with.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

akpreacherplayz said:


> Last week I reached out to @PanzaVerde to inquire as to how I can get my hands on one of his stands he made. As others have attested to he is one generous guy! He told me to pick out a couple and he would send em over.
> 
> These beauties arrived today!
> 
> ...


Your welcome. Glad you like them. I appreciate the sticks as well. Just got them in today which was a day early to my surprise.










Oh by the way what's the non-banded one?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

PanzaVerde said:


> Your welcome. Glad you like them. I appreciate the sticks as well. Just got them in today which was a day early to my surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd bet a fiver that it's a Nicaraguan overrun. Solid smokes.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

PanzaVerde said:


> Your welcome. Glad you like them. I appreciate the sticks as well. Just got them in today which was a day early to my surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @TexaSmoke hit it on the nose, it's a Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro and one of my favorite budget smokes!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> Nice. The stands are great. I find myself using them daily. Unless I go for a walk and smoke. Great for taking pictures with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I used to use them daily until I made an ash tray. Talk about heavy duty. This thing weigh a ton.










Now I use the stands for pictures along with a big slice of my neighbors tree that got demolished when the tornado hit two years ago. My profile pic is my perfect setup for pretty pictures.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Mine too, @akpreacherplayz
Can't beat them for the price. One of those that get better with every passing month.


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

akpreacherplayz said:


> @TexaSmoke hit it on the nose, it's a Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro and one of my favorite budget smokes!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Awesome. I have been wanting to try one before I pull the trigger on getting them. Trying stock up but have some quality smokes in the process. I'm still very much in the try everything phase so it's hard for me to buy larger quantities of cigars without having tried them first.


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Mine too, @akpreacherplayz
> Can't beat them for the price. One of those that get better with every passing month.


Where are you guys getting them from?


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

PanzaVerde said:


> I used to use them daily until I made an ash tray. Talk about heavy duty. This thing weigh a ton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So tell us about the ashtray as well! Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> So tell us about the ashtray as well! Inquiring minds want to know!


Ah just found a big 6" round stock of steel at work and wanted to give it a try. Took me forever to bore the inside out. That one took about a month to make with a little time spent here and there machining it. If I made another one it would be out of aluminum, this thing is too heavy.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

PanzaVerde said:


> Ah just found a big 6" round stock of steel at work and wanted to give it a try. Took me forever to bore the inside out. That one took about a month to make with a little time spent here and there machining it. If I made another one it would be out of aluminum, this thing is too heavy.


I bet it is! What....at least a 2-3 lbs??


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> I bet it is! What....at least a 2-3 lbs??


I would guess at more like 5 lbs. it's 6" in diameter and the walls are about an inch thick.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

PanzaVerde said:


> I would guess at more like 5 lbs. it's 6" in diameter and the walls are about an inch thick.


We need something for scale! That thing must be a monster!


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> We need something for scale! That thing must be a monster!


I don't have large hands by any means but it helps with perspective


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

PanzaVerde said:


> Where are you guys getting them from?


Cigar Page. I am waiting for some smaller sizes to come back in stock. @TexaSmoke seemed to buy them all....tried 2 sizes and like the smaller 1 better but both are good sticks.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> Cigar Page. I am waiting for some smaller sizes to come back in stock. @TexaSmoke seemed to buy them all....tried 2 sizes and like the smaller 1 better but both are good sticks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I didn't buy enough. I think I have one left.


----------

